# If your thinking about buying a frankenturbo please read this



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

bashing gone


----------



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

darn, im sorry to hear about your experience with this "franken turbo". I really appriciate you giving people the heads up though. I want to give you a piece of my mind on this, I dont want people to think im trying to trash talk or talk down on the "franken turbo" idea. Personally when i was running a stock jetta 1.8t with a k03, I decided to go big turbo when I did decide to upgrade from the K03. I completely jumped over the idea of upgrading to a k04 to starting off expirementing with a t3 50 trim. It saved me money and gave me better performance then just upgrading to an expensive k04 for a petty extra 40hp imo. When i saw this "franken turbo" stuff I kind of laughed at it because to me it looks just like a k04, I would of called it an upgraded K04. The word franken turbo to me stands for something like frankenstein or more powerful, atleast more powerful to the point where I could show chart comparisons that show a way greater power increase then a regular k04 with a good tune and more upgrades. I personally would not waste my money on a franken turbo, not when you can use the same money to get GREAT power increases using a bigger turbo such as a t4 ar.63. Why spend $2000 on upgrading to a frankenturbo setup to achieve 260hp when you can use even less money and achieve 300-400hp easily using a t-series turbo? In my eyes the K04 upgrade was bigger and better when the 1.8t craze was fresh and people were still big on chipping and bolt ons. I think now its a waste of time and money for such a small increase in power. Thats just my opinion though, please guys post your input based on experience. For those that play with the big boys and love the big turbo on 1.8t, post your opinion on the idea on whether to go with a big turbo and why its better or to stick with a k04 or franken turbo upgrade.

in short words! if you want to go big turbo, and want to open your capabilities to using some of the best set ups with the best tuning around ( unitronics, eurodyne ), go with a big turbo atleast the size of a gt28. Anything smaller is a waste of time, ALTHOUGH wait wait! The k04 or franken turbo would be a great idea or i believe a better idea if you just want an everyday drivable car that is better on gas and has decent power (240-260hp with good gas milage and fast response). So contradicting myself, I would say it is based on preference. Ask yourself, do you want to go big turbo for 300+ hp? Or do you want to go bigger turbo for around 250hp and better gas milage then your stock 1.8t turbo comes with?


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

those be fightin words! This is going to get scary :facepalm:


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

PTE6262 ftw.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

You're not telling anyone anything new...

if it's not a KKK K04, then it's Chinese.

*RP may not be ( but that's not the norm )

Others seem to be having a fine time with them... The DV is a Knockoff... I wouldn't have used it if I were you. But the turbo itself does perform better than just a cranked K04.

I'm not taking sides, you just seem like you didn't know what you were buying because you didn't do your research.


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

Subscribed.

-J


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Not to mention the crappy bolts that he sends with the kits to mount turbo to manifold. Hey moron...just because it says "8..8" on the bolt head doesn't mean it is. What you fail to realize is metric bolts marked with 8.8 are not really 8.8...they are the equivalent of a SAE grade 5. I can't begin to tell you how many local people have been screwed by this on your turbo kit. Unfortunately my shop was one of the few bright enough to figure it out and source the proper hardware to repair these peoples cars. 

These kits are complete crap....Next time I get a phone call to install one I will kindly direct them elsewhere.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Well the thing is, we didn't know we were buying chinese garbage as he says on his website they are made by oem manufacturers to oem spec. Ed went an picked them up after we paid for them and then told me he didn't want them an I told him to give it a chance, until he came home an explained how bad the situation really was. As soon as Borg warner sends me my replacement ko4 Im just going to sell the frankenturbo and TIP an call it a day. Such a waste of my time an effort for something subpar power wise. 


Its funny how Ed said doug adjusted the wastegate.. when I took a look at his it was backed all the way to the end of the threads. 

If ed gets banned here I'll just repost on audizine where doug isn't allowed to advertise.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think Doug was hiding the fact they're Chinese made.... I mean he left the boxes right there for you to take pics of:sly:

Everyone knows it's a knockoff if it's not KKK, or the price would be double. 

Plus $150 for a new chra if yours blows seems pretty decent.

Why not just ask him where he gets his stock?

I was told by the guys from Scroll Products to ask him, and he told me. 

I would just like to know what the difference is in his chra and a normal K04 chra. I believe they are different. 

The Manifold doesn't make a big difference either, just smoother and broader boost not much HP gain. I ran a Kinetic forever, and didn't notice much of a change when I went back to stock.eace:


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

So what does this mean for the F23?


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Ko4 is a completely different turbo. The blades are completely different and the inlet side is larger on the frankenturbo. He wasn't hiding that they were chinese from us... but from the general public yes... I just thought he would have a shop, an grasp on how turbos work, and at least have basic hand tools...


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

The turbo's themselves are fine. Just do your own work. Buy the turbo and get the appropriate supporting mods. He's trying to give people a CHOICE other then K04 or BT. He can't give a competitive price if he was giving out the most expensive DV's and Manifolds. 

Also, I don't know about the rest of you. But, when I purchase or pick up a new turbo I INSPECT every aspect of it before installation. I'll know it inside and out. Even Garret, BW, and PTE can make mistakes. You should always examine everything before install.eace: 

F23 I believe is showing to be a decent turbo. You CAN buy just the turbo if you ask the man.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Its all irrelevant.. Guys are making signifigantly more power out of these than cranked wastegate ko4-001's.. The compressor wheels and housings are completely different, etc.

If you want to bash a product based on facts thats fine.. The OP obviously has some sort of nefarious motivation though it seems..

opcorn:


----------



## jon-vw (May 25, 2011)

*FV-QR*

This thread is all sorts of fail. Giving a negative review of a product is one thing. But to sneak snapshots of his operation w/o permission, roast the man on vortex, and threaten his livelihood when he's upfront and honest about his product is asking for more than a ban. 

Shame on you.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

jon-vw said:


> This thread is all sorts of fail. Giving a negative review of a product is one thing. But to sneak snapshots of his operation w/o permission, roast the man on vortex, and threaten his livelihood when he's upfront and honest about his product is asking for more than a ban.
> 
> Shame on you.


 This, all sorts of this. 

Also I'd be willing to say you didn't do your research either. Flame all you want I'll stand by Doug because of the amazing experience I've had with him. End of story. I'll bet he'll take care of me in the future SHOULD PROBLEMS ARISE. I'm not worried.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

I love how people are just SHOCKED that these are chinese turbos! :laugh: 

If you spend 5 whole mins on ebay you can see just how much it is to buy all the same crap for about the same price. Its really not rocket science :screwy:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

In business, there is no magic..just tactics and strategy. 

It sounds like Doug could do a better job on a few fronts such as the under graded bolts. The hardware needs to be correct. 

The turbo's not a KKK. Therefore it's unknown origin. As long as it doesn't blow apart, I don't see a problem 

On the DV, the crappy rubber o-ring is disappointing and irresponsible. You can't cheap out on parts that will damage customer's engines. 

The hand flattened manifold is kinda chinsy. But if he doesn't have access to an end mill then what can he do. I guess he'd have to outsource it to a machine shop and then up the price a bit to pay for the machine time. 

I think the waste gate screw that has backed off on a few people seems a bit odd. 

I dunno, I think Doug needs to work on his quality control but I'm happy that he's an entrepreneur trying to make a go at the world. Plus, he seems like he's resourceful and ingenuitive.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

difference is on ebay you can get a ko4 for $140 and for $10 more you can get a gt30 lol. A far cry from $1000 

And he took the pictures for me to see because he didn't feel comfortable keeping the turbos after he left. I assured him it would be alright. Had I gone I would've taken way more pictures and I would've left the turbos there. I told him 3 times to make sure the wastegate was set so I could use my tune... I have the car running on wastegate pressure right now because it overboosts to like over 30 psi. The wastegate is set to like 10psi according to my boost gauge.


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

My K04 croaked & I replaced it with the Frankenturbo f23 with turbo back exhaust and Unitronics stage 2 plus chip. 

It works well & I am very pleased. 

In case people have not realized it nobody makes anything in North America anymore as you read this on your Chinese Apple I phone or your Dell or Lenovo notebook or drive your Mexican Ford. 

Flip your phone over & tell me what it says. 


 

The main thing is does it work or not & you know as far as I can tell it does and it works well. 


If it did not I would have no problems telling folks about it.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

_The main thing is does it work or not & you know as far as I can tell it does and it works well._ 

My car isn't even driveable without rigging it to underboost.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

:laugh: Well, bitching about the product you're trying to sell is smart


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Brightgolf said:


> Well the thing is, we didn't know we were buying chinese garbage as he says on his website they are made by oem manufacturers to oem spec. Ed went an picked them up after we paid for them and then told me he didn't want them an I told him to give it a chance, until he came home an explained how bad the situation really was. As soon as Borg warner sends me my replacement ko4 Im just going to sell the frankenturbo and TIP an call it a day. Such a waste of my time an effort for something subpar power wise.
> 
> 
> Its funny how Ed said doug adjusted the wastegate.. when I took a look at his it was backed all the way to the end of the threads.
> ...


 Borg Warner/KKK has the OEM turbos manufactured in the same factory.. IN CHINA


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

> Borg Warner/KKK has the OEM turbos manufactured in the same factory.. IN CHINA


 It's so true:laugh:


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

Borg makes the K04 in China! 

Like I said nothing is made in North America anymore. 

:laugh:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> liar.. You have it for sale, and off the car.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5360519


 HAHAHAHAHA. Popped.... 

dare say a Longcat is in order?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I like how he's retracted his slander:laugh: 

Longcat the SH1T out of this!:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:facepalm:i guess the op never read slappy's first post about the frankenturbo. it entailed who mfg's the frankenturbo and the BW turbos. it helps to research the products you buy, also lots of folks are having success with his turbo when used how it's supposed to be used. you must have fell into all the k04 is just as good as BT hype :screwy: well if ya dont know now u knoowwwwww


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

05GTIMarine said:


> as for the pics i in no way shape or form showed where he lived or gave out his address. for someone running a business out of his barn i would at least hope proper storage and handling of the products people pay money for could be done. i think ill just use my f4h t as a paper weight, upgrade my rods and just throw a gtx3076 on there and call it good. we will see in a couple of months


 
Are you f-ing serious...you posted pictures of the dude's house...you just don't do that...

You know I'm not one to usually cause drama or call someone out on the 'tex because after all it is the internet...but you know I have to say this...

You, 05GTIMarine, are a complete *******...I mean come the **** on... have some ****ing tact you inconsiderate ass... I'm tired of your ****...I've read plenty of forums where you're tearing down other peoples products, designs, or just being a complete dick to someone else...what gives you the god damn right? Nothing...absolutely nothing...I don't give a **** what you've done..you're not even close to that special... Piss off on your bike :thumbup::beer::wave:

As for Doug and his products, they're absolutely fantastic... my turbo has been running strong since day one...if I've had any problems, Doug would be the first to know... Anytime I've had a question I'd just shoot Doug an e-mail or pm and I'd get a response within hours... most the time I'm emailing late say about 9pm my time (PST) and he's getting back to me by 9.30! Where Doug is at there is a 3 hour time difference...tell me what business owner is that dedicated to his customers? He is open to answer any question, whatever it may be...name me one business that has that much dedication? The only one I can really think of would be IE...but they more or less get to you within 24 hours...Doug he usually gets back to you in 2-3 hours at most...you can't beat that...this guy cares about his product and more importantly his customers...what other vendor posts as much as Doug does? not many do they? He's one of us and he does his best for us...


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

I live about an hour from pittsfield, and it's a small town. I bet I could find an "05GTImarine" and snap some photos and post 'em up. How do you think he'd like that? hahahahahaha I'm coming for you marine.......  

And more than likely I'll be driving my non-mbc 22psi F4h-t. LOL. 

Research buddy. Sounds like YOU are the idiot for not knowing wtf you were buying. I researched for weeks before I purchased it, and so far am happy. Doug has been a stand up guy and runs his business the old fashioned way. he is there for his customers. 

Eff off dick. 

Good luck with your thread.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Sinner44 said:


> Are you f-ing serious...you posted pictures of the dude's house...you just don't do that...
> 
> You know I'm not one to usually cause drama or call someone out on the 'tex because after all it is the internet...but you know I have to say this...
> 
> ...


 times a google plex. 
for those of you who dont know what that is. its a 1 followed by, iirc, 10,000 Zeros. squard by another 1 with the same amount of zeros. 

like sinner said. Shame on you Marine:thumbup:.  im a Marine too, btw:thumbup:. and its Marines like you that make poeple think we're arrogant ass hole that love to kill things and think we're a gift from God himself.:banghead: 
:facepalm: 
it fu(kin embarrassing to me.:banghead: 

yes we do our country a great honor. people in other branches think we're crazy and dangerous to all who are not Marines.:thumbup::laugh: 

Vietnam Vet once said to me "thank you for your service, serving in the Military is the single most thing a young man can bring to his name".:heart::thumbup: 

and i havnt deployed yet. but i cant wait till i do. 

the only time i bashed on somebody like this, was well warranted. 

ps: the "love to kill things" is kinda true though.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> liar.. You have it for sale, and off the car.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5360519


 Its not off the car, I haven't had my car for over a month and a half because my brand new BW ko4 failed. So I bought this and have had my car back for a few days. And now I'm just going to leave the audi till I get my bw replacement.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Borg Warner/KKK has the OEM turbos manufactured in the same factory.. IN CHINA


 I know where they're made... its not the point... turbos of unknown origin the he prolly pays $5 a piece for is a far cry from quality.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

hatetolovemydub said:


> I live about an hour from pittsfield, and it's a small town. I bet I could find an "05GTImarine" and snap some photos and post 'em up. How do you think he'd like that? hahahahahaha I'm coming for you marine.......
> 
> And more than likely I'll be driving my non-mbc 22psi F4h-t. LOL.


 Why don't you come down for a few brews and check out our massive turbo inventory :laugh: 
But in all seriousness... My car should be able to handle the turbo no problem if not for the wastegate actuator. If I don't have to drive my car around for a few days till my MBC arrives so be it. I ordered Two hallman pros before we even put the turbo on just in case. Just gotta wait it out till they show up tuesday. The point is that is should've worked out of the box. Or I can drive it on wastegate pressure which is how I have it setup currently.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Brightgolf said:


> I know where they're made... its not the point... turbos of unknown origin the he prolly pays $5 a piece for is a far cry from quality.


 Speculation... The burden of proof is on you. 

Aaaaaand.. Longcat


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Speculation... The burden of proof is on you.
> 
> Aaaaaand.. Longcat


 nice P_U_SSY___________cat 

:laugh:


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

hatetolovemydub said:


> I live about an hour from pittsfield, and it's a small town. I bet I could find an "05GTImarine" and snap some photos and post 'em up. How do you think he'd like that? hahahahahaha I'm coming for you marine.......
> 
> And more than likely I'll be driving my non-mbc 22psi F4h-t. LOL.
> 
> ...


 you can use google maps. 

brown st 
pittsfield ma, 01201 


please come snap some photos. **** look at google maps. plenty to see there. thats the problem with you. 

i took a photo to show a friend my concerns and worries. 
no address 
no location 
no directions to the place 
and no pictures of slappy dunbar aka doug 

i removed the pictures out of respect for doug as a person. not out of respect for his operation. 

i dont know about you but if you were standing there watching someone using just a 10mm wrench just throw a turbo together and call it good, youd be kinda mad too. hell i think ill go in business and run it out of my basement and buy chinese gt30's and call it dolphinturbo. say that they were made to oem specs by oem suppliers and charge for new cold sides as a warrantee. hell ill even put the dolphin background serial number over the eched writing on the turbo identification plate, and name it DT30R 

Anyone interested in my super DT30R dual ball bearing turbo?? 


as for brightgolf selling his turbo. he and i are pulling his F4H-L off when his k04 gets back from BW. thus the reason why he put a for sale post on the tex.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

erevlydeux said:


> You posted pictures of this dudes house... without his permission. You cried about multiple things... only one of which seemed to actually be an issue that affected you (DV o-ring flying into your turbo). Instead of posting about the DV o-ring alone, you went off on a tirade about Doug and how ****ty of an operation he runs, etc etc. What I'm really curious about... where are the people who have actually had problems with the kit related to what you've posted? Where are the people complaining of exhaust manifold leaks because of his subpar surface planing skills? Where are the people that have had their DV o-ring sucked in?
> 
> I'm not quite sure how you can drop all of this **** on Doug's head when the far larger group of people who have actually used the kit haven't had these problems. Of course, I could be wrong and others could have had these problems... but I've yet to see evidence of that.
> 
> To be honest, I'm more suspect of the fact you messed with the DV and THEN it happened to fail. I've never seen anyone mention that you need to open a new DV and lubricate the piston prior to use. :sly:


 as mentioned i pulled the posted pictures and all related writing. and i am writing doug as we speak. as far as the diverter valve goes he sent me a new one to try to replicate the failure. i am now throwing the turbo on wed night so ill run the dv on my car to see if it happens prior to the install. i along with others lube our diverter valves ourselves to ensure that they properly lubricated. i go off on tangents and have issues controlling my thoughts at times as you yourself has seen. when i catch myself i delete the post and chew myself out for being so ****ed up. not easy controlling what meds normally used to do. 

this is what happened to my diverter valve: 
it is built the same way a forge 007 is except one detail. it uses a rubber o ring on the head of the piston as a seal instead of metal/metal contact as the 007 has. we were driving home from the bar ( josh was my dd that night) and all of a sudden the turbo started whining. next day i inspected everything and found the o ring missing from the diverter valve. the turbo is whining like crazy. doug was contacted and sent me a refund and sent me another dv to try. just got it in today and will be trying it out. i will be installing the turbo as my current one is trashed now. 

o ring is missing. 

















hopefully my next dv doesnt do this while the frankenturbo is in as i would be pretty irate. 
i too have bought a hallman pro to control my overboost just in case. itll be set at 22 psi so i should see 23-24 psi spikes then the n75 will take control after that. 

once again sorry about my mental rant. 

i go by what mike at forge said. i looked in and saw some regular grease so i greased it with mobil one synthetic. 



[email protected] said:


> Gabor,
> My appologies for missing this thread. I try to keep on top of things here in the forums, but occasionally miss a few things.
> I'm glad we are able to resolve this issue for you.
> For everyone else,
> ...


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

because there is NO reason to open a new DV prior to use. Unless changing springs. 

I think somebody put their DV back together wrong and is now blaming everyone else for his mishap.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Brightgolf said:


> Its not off the car, I haven't had my car for over a month and a half because my brand new BW ko4 failed. So I bought this and have had my car back for a few days. And now I'm just going to leave the audi till I get my bw replacement.


 Ok.... But in your for sale thread you said


Brightgolf said:


> I installed this frankenturbo last week and have decided to go another route. It has less than 100 miles (40 to be exact) And I have a few other turbos kicking around so I'd like to get rid of this or trade for something worthwhile for my car, like some new wheels or something. Im looking to get $850 for the turbo, the TIP with maf adapter and DV


 Which statement is a lie?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Ok.... But in your for sale thread you said
> 
> 
> Which statement is a lie?


 neither we have about 4 or 5 turbos laying around in our house with manifolds and whatnot. we have complete motors in our cellar along with transmissions and other various drivetrain parts. we buy and strip v dubs. he hasnt removed it as of yet. we are going to mess with the mbc when it gets in as he has to run wg pressure or the car will overboost past 30 psi. if you want i can show you what our table alone looks like. 










and thats just turbos.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

05GTIMarine said:


> neither we have about 4 or 5 turbos laying around in our house with manifolds and whatnot. we have complete motors in our cellar along with transmissions and other various drivetrain parts. we buy and strip v dubs. he hasnt removed it as of yet. we are going to mess with the mbc when it gets in as he has to run wg pressure or the car will overboost past 30 psi. if you want i can show you what our table alone looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Than why is your boy stating that hes waiting for his NEW b/w replacement to come in?

Pretty big typo there

Also.. You just admitted to disassembling the valve. Noone else has had this failure. YOU DISASEMBLED THE VALVE..

see where im heading with this?

You also havent addressed the false accusations regarding the turbo itself being a rebadged, fake, k04...

The compressor inlet is noticably smaller on the the k04-001-k03s-frankenturbo.... In that order...

With all these turbos laying about im sure you could see the difference....

opcorn:


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Than why is your boy stating that hes waiting for his NEW b/w replacement to come in?
> 
> Pretty big typo there
> 
> ...


 lol you act like dissasembling a dv means instant failure. i simply took the top off pulled the piston out. put mobil1 synthetic lubricant on and re assembled. its litterally the same valve as a 007 just a cheap knockoff. i just did the piston test on the new valve and it failed. so now i have two dead diverter valves sitting on my coffee table. 

heres the thread im refering to: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1708876-Forge-007-diverter-valve-question 

as for josh's turbo his b/w is being inspected as it was never balanced from the factory and the blades were hitting the sides of the housing form the first 15 minutes of operation. yes we primed the turbo prior to starting the car. once the car was started it sat for 30 minutes letting the turbo push oil through it, and yes we didnt beat on the car for the first runs. when accelerating you could hear the blades hitting the housing at 10 psi and up. we called b/w and they said to send it back. so we did and bought the frankenturbo to see what it was about seeing as it takes approx 4-6 weeks to hear back from b/w. the ft is in his car at the moment running on wastegate pressure ( 8-10 psi) awaiting his mbc so we can run it in parallel to the n75 and controll the top end psi setting. so far we have had no turbo related issues other than sever overboost caused by the wg being clamped. 

i never said it was rebadged, it does say f4h underneath, he simply put a fancy lil sticker on top of it. i did not say that it was a k04. i said that it is such a minor upgrade to the k04 if even that, due to the fact that hes showing charts of a k04 with a stock mani and a f4 with a high flow mani and saying that the f4 is better, yet they didnt test the k04 with the same high flow manifold. 

anyways im putting the turbo in and will eat the money if it fails. its the last lil bit of money im spending on the car as it will probably be sold here shortly anyhow.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

The 007 doesn't have an O ring on there... There was no reason to disassemble it.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> The 007 doesn't have an O ring on there... There was no reason to disassemble it.


 well im about to install this one as is and lets see how it holds up. air leaks past the orings so we will see how long this one lasts. ill take pictures and everything. if it fails it will be on my already messed up turbo so i guess it doesnt matter. as long as nothing else is harmed i dont really care anymore.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

05GTIMarine said:


> lol you act like dissasembling a dv means instant failure. i simply took the top off pulled the piston out. put mobil1 synthetic lubricant on and re assembled. its litterally the same valve as a 007 just a cheap knockoff. i just did the piston test on the new valve and it failed. so now i have two dead diverter valves sitting on my coffee table.
> 
> heres the thread im refering to:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1708876-Forge-007-diverter-valve-question
> ...


 For you servicing a dv did mean instant failure..

Your BW turbo seams to be of inferior quality to the fh4 no??

All hybrids run a firmer wastegate setting... Bill(badger5) explained this. He is also an authority on hybrid kkk turbochargers, as he runs a reputable tuning house in the UK where hybrid turbos like this are commonplace..

Your only valid complaint is the dv... So who cares? Throw it out, as noone runs them anyway...:screwy:

You still havent adressed your lying about the fh4 being the same as a k04-001.. Pretty much slander there buddy....


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Borg Warner/KKK has the OEM turbos manufactured in the same factory.. IN CHINA


 That doesn't mean anything, it all depends on their QA department. All major electronic companies have products being made in china. As long as they meet specs then it doesn't matter where the product is being made.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

You're a quick one Minho78


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Minho78 said:


> That doesn't mean anything, it all depends on their QA department. All major electronic companies have products being made in china. As long as they meet specs then it doesn't matter where the product is being made.


 :facepalm: 

should've read the thread first.....


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

I read the thread. If he's using knockoffs then that's his problem. Now stating that just because it's made in china is no good, I have to laugh at that. Did you know Honeywell(Garret) also has their turbo's made in china? That was my point.


----------



## Darktuner (Dec 25, 2010)

Minho78 said:


> That doesn't mean anything, it all depends on their QA department. All major electronic companies have products being made in china. As long as they meet specs then it doesn't matter where the product is being made.


 dont you mean the QC department (quailty control)? and the point was that he was complaining that they were inferior because they were made in china thats the point there.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Minho78 said:


> I read the thread. If he's using knockoffs then that's his problem. Now stating that just because it's made in china is no good, I have to laugh at that. Did you know Honeywell(Garret) also has their turbo's made in china? That was my point.


 Hey jerkoff... I was making the same point youre now making..

Reading>You


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, I have no real input either way on any of this. But let me dispell a myth. Garrett turbochargers are NOT made in China. They are assembled all over the world. There are some Chinese plants and they are only responsible for some industrial castings not entire turbocharger lines. There are manufacturing plants in Czech Republic, Ireland, Romania, UK, S. Korea, Japan, India, China, Brazil, Mexico and even the US. To say that Garrett product is made in China would only be partially accurate. Different components are produced throughout the world. Most dbb chra's are made in Japan


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

QC-Quality control 
QA-Quality Assurance. 

Pretty much the same with some slight differences.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Hey jerkoff... I was making the same point youre now making..
> 
> Reading>You


 I guess i was tired and misunderstood.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

Minho78 said:


> QC-Quality control
> QA-Quality Assurance.
> 
> Pretty much the same with some slight differences.


 
sorta kinda. 

Quality assurance is what is used to measure and assure the quality of a product. 

Quality control is how products and services meet consumer expectations. 

QC works for QA. at least in the field i work in. and a quick chat with my uncle Google: 




> What Is The Difference Between Quality Assurance, Quality Control, And Testing?
> 
> Many people and organizations are confused about the difference between quality assurance (QA), quality control (QC), and testing. They are closely related, but they are different concepts. Since all three are necessary to effectively manage the risks of developing and maintaining software, it is important for software managers to understand the differences. They are defined below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, I have no real input either way on any of this. But let me dispell a myth. Garrett turbochargers are NOT made in China. They are assembled all over the world. There are some Chinese plants and they are only responsible for some industrial castings not entire turbocharger lines. There are manufacturing plants in Czech Republic, Ireland, Romania, UK, S. Korea, Japan, India, China, Brazil, Mexico and even the US. To say that Garrett product is made in China would only be partially accurate. Different components are produced throughout the world. Most dbb chra's are made in Japan


 Correct.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok... Noone is speaking of garrett fellas.. 

Borg Warner/kkk


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> and a quick chat with my uncle Google:


 NO WAY! Seems I know your uncle. We talk pretty much every day. 



Minho78 said:


> Correct.


 Correct. 

The rest of this thread is jackassery.


----------



## jeeprnovru (Jun 24, 2011)

LOLOLOLONG CAT


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> sorta kinda.
> 
> Quality assurance is what is used to measure and assure the quality of a product.
> 
> ...


 i like this guy lol. now your speaking my language. lol as a member of the aviation mechanics field, we assumed many positions throughout the workspace. most were the workers and eventually as the workers gained their knowledge they were tested by QA or Quality assurance. once the various tests are passed that worker becomes the eyes and ears of quality assurance and given the ability to sign off someone elses work. the guidelines come from publications which we used fore every single job. when working we would measure in thousanths and inch pounds and securing almost every bolt with locking wire. i am very anal about how everything must be because as a cdi (collatoral duty inspector) if one little part is missed or a screw isnt torqued it could mean a loss of life. people make mistakes all the time and tolerances vary from workplace to another. 

alot of countries reverse engineer items all the time and they use lesser quality materials to produce them which in turn reduces their cost. 

lol look at this for 400 bucks 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GT35...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories 

its off topic but would you trust this on your car ???? i sure the hell wouldnt. it would look cool as a door stop but no way shape or form would i trust that on a vehicle.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

jeeprnovru said:


> LOLOLOLONG CAT


 ****Meow****


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

05GTIMarine said:


> i like this guy lol. now your speaking my language.


 you do this because we have talked on my previous screennames, like Richard_Cranium, and such. 

we talked at length about safety wiring stuff like v-band clamps, etc.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> you do this because we have talked on my previous screennames, like Richard_Cranium, and such.
> 
> we talked at length about safety wiring stuff like v-band clamps, etc.


 Yeah lol I remember now. Yeah I love all the knowledge I gained as an aircraft mechanic.


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> sorta kinda.
> 
> Quality assurance is what is used to measure and assure the quality of a product.
> 
> ...


 So what field do you work in and what engineering background do you have?


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

05GTIMarine said:


> i like this guy lol. now your speaking my language. lol as a member of the aviation mechanics field, we assumed many positions throughout the workspace. most were the workers and eventually as the workers gained their knowledge they were tested by QA or Quality assurance. once the various tests are passed that worker becomes the eyes and ears of quality assurance and given the ability to sign off someone elses work. the guidelines come from publications which we used fore every single job. when working we would measure in thousanths and inch pounds and securing almost every bolt with locking wire. i am very anal about how everything must be because as a cdi (collatoral duty inspector) if one little part is missed or a screw isnt torqued it could mean a loss of life. people make mistakes all the time and tolerances vary from workplace to another.
> 
> alot of countries reverse engineer items all the time and they use lesser quality materials to produce them which in turn reduces their cost.
> 
> ...


 Uhmm, I hold a Computer Engineering degree(NJIT), and worked in Companies such as Cingular(Now ATT) and I work now in a Quality engineering position. I have never seen anyone in the fields I worked for working their way up without a Engineering Degree specially now in these hard times. The minimun degree required for these fields were a BS in related engineering field.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Minho78 said:


> So what field do you work in and what engineering background do you have?


 if i remember correctly he was in the military as well. 

as for needing a degree maybe in the real world but ones not needed in the military aviation world. 

it takes a degree to fly the jets and a doploma to fix them lol. 

in the military QA and QC help ensure that the maintenance practices are maintained at the highest level possible. theres multiple programs and managers that ensure smooth workflow and overall readiness. as a member of the QA side of the house i was responsible for up to 18 av8b harrier jets on systems that included 

Aviation life support sysems 
Egress systems ( ejection seats and canopy systems) 
ECS (Environmental Control Systems) 
Radar liquid cooling systems 
Electronics cooling systems 

now that im out none of the knowledge i learned has transferred out besides management. im about to go to college for engineering as well. 

just a few pictures of what i worked on. i know its off topic but just shows a lil of where i come from.


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

05GTIMarine said:


> if i remember correctly he was in the military as well.
> 
> as for needing a degree maybe in the real world but ones not needed in the military aviation world.
> 
> ...


 That's pretty cool stuff, and I'm pretty sure you get a ton of knowlege working on these.I barely surf vortex, and I guess I posted more than I wanted on this thread. I'm on rennlist(Porsche site), and one thing I noticed is that if users would start posting things like here they would get banned in 1 hour, and it's paid menbership. 
By the way thanks for serving in the military.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a FT and Doug has never been anything but great on the customer service end. He responds to emails and calls right away even late on the weekends like others have already stated. I am very happy with my kit, the parts were quality and packaged in professional manner. Doug is receptive to feed back regarding anything having to do with the kit. This guy who gets on here and post pics of Doug's house is a idiot. You should never get on here and start posting dumbsh_t like that can effect peoples business and livelihood. You get better service with one of these kits then any other product I have purchased and when you get on here and talk dumbsh_t like this you can deter people from buying a quality kit. The fact that he runs his business from his house has nothing to do with the quality or the R&D behind the product. Like other people have stated, he can sell a kit cheaper because he doesn't have the overhead. You make your self look real stupid thru out this whole thread:facepalm:.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The OP and I are working directly, off the forum, to address his issues. For that reason, I'd like to see this thread locked. Ed (05GTIMarine), if you disagree let us know. Otherwise I'll PM the request for this to be closed. 

I thank the community for their patience and tremendous support during this. But it's best to now focus on getting the OP back on track with his product. I'll do my best on that. 

dh (slappy) :thumbup:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Here, here Doug, lets get back to some more positive stuff, 
keep up the good work 

Regards Lenny


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The OP and I are working directly, off the forum, to address his issues. For that reason, I'd like to see this thread locked. Ed (05GTIMarine), if you disagree let us know. Otherwise I'll PM the request for this to be closed.
> 
> I thank the community for their patience and tremendous support during this. But it's best to now focus on getting the OP back on track with his product. I'll do my best on that.
> 
> dh (slappy) :thumbup:


 Thats good and it also shows everyone what a stand up guy you are Doug that you are still willing to work with him after him bashing you and your product in a public forum. Most people would have told him to piss off! 
eace:


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

Since this is getting resolved, I am going to lock this thread so that rumors don't start spreading. 

- Anthony


----------

